# If your wife is LD and taking Yaz, you may want to read this.



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

Let me preface this by saying that, of course, I am not a doctor. I am not a sex expert. I don't even know if my wife's former LD was caused BY Yaz, but I think it was.


I have been married for over 10 years to my wife. For seven of those 10 years, she wanted nothing to do with me sexually. She had no emotions, really. She was at best indifferent. She WOULD have sex with me, but it was only to keep me happy. Some of you guys have gone without for longer than I care to think. Sex for her was a chore. It was on the checklist of things to do: take a shower for work, go to work, go to bed, have sex with husband. I had a vasectomy in November of 2012 to get her off of Yaz because I was worried about her health, mainly, but I also believed it would improve her emotions. For me sex wasn't about sticking a hole. She thought that's all I wanted. She even questioned why I wanted her emotionally and wanted her flirtatious behavior.

To make a long story short, she has been off the Yaz free for almost two years now. I started a new job where I am gone half the year offshore. She has been way, WAY better. I would say she is 95% of the way she was when we got married. If you're concerned about your sex life, look into Yaz and its effects. I was freaking miserable because I thought my wife didn't love me. I am happy now.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't know about Yaz, but I had IUD Mirena for three years, it killed my libido completely. once I took it out, everything came back to normal. Many of my friends have Mirena and no problems, but I was the unlucky one


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

I thought Yaz was recalled or taken off the market or something... there was some sort of lawsuit action that used to have a million commercials that would play everyday.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

Good for you for figuring that out!

This just points out how important it is to figure out WHY there is no sex in the marriage. Sometimes it is because the spouse is no good and abusive/controlling/evil. But sometimes it is some simple chemical thing that can be easily fixed!


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

Well, I'd be remiss if I didn't mention that I was being way more OCD about house cleaning, whining (a little) when I didn't get affection (which women apparently hate), and suffering from PTSD. I still suffer from PTSD, but I have found a way to channel those problems. It wasn't just Yaz, but I fully believe Yaz was responsible for most of it. There's hope for sure. I am sooo thankful that the ship has been righted.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I know nothing about Yaz.. but this doesn't surprise me.. I've read a # of threads where hormonal birth control kills the sex drive.. (articles on the net too)... imagine how many husbands suffer over this....

This woman was on the pill for 14 yrs, all she cared about was once a month, never thought about sex.... then she got off.. and WOW -her eyes were opened *>> *







..... http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/11437-increased-sex-drive.html ........

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/13252-pill-i-know-why-works.html.......http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/51428-pill-your-libido.html


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

I've read elsewhere that birth control pills can have that effect. So it isn't just YAZ.


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah, it's probably not just Yaz. I know that some women have had heart issues with it. All the more reason for my wife to get off of it. And with me getting snipped, it made it easier for my wife to get off completely. Now when I am home, it's nothing for us to go at it twice a day and some mornings. That hadn't happened in seven years.


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

And I stress that more importantly, my wife is affectionate again. She acts like she loves me. That too hadn't happened in seven years, and that was my chief complaint.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I wish such was the case with me.

I've been on birth control for years now, and no effect in lowering libido. 

It also didn't clear up my acne, or make my boobs grow which are all common side effects, which would have been quite welcome.


 Figures.


----------

